# Hi from Octoberfest town



## munician (Nov 14, 2010)

Hello everybody,

I've been a lurker here for a while and meant to join for a long time, but you know how it is…

I am a german professional, by the subject and my nick name you might get an idea from where. I have been working mostly for german TV for the last - wait - 22 years?! . Jesus.

I went to Berklee around the same time Nick Batzdorf did (and keep wondering if I knew him, - hi, Nick!) which means I'm probably older than most here (sorry, Nick!) and majored in film scoring after doing the whole Jazz Arrangement/Composition thing.

I am constantly amazed, amused, entertained and educated by the musical, political and whatever opinions expressed here and think this is truly a great forum. 
I hope, it continues to be as independant and free thinking as it is now because IMHO this is what the world needs more than anything.

I finally got inspired to speak up by the "composers's desk" thread, because I have a truly recommendable one.

I don't know how much I will be contributing otherwise because I'm involved in a, let's say, "non musical" situation which requires a lot of my attention, time and energy.

But I am a fan, and reading.

JJ


----------



## Frederick Russ (Nov 14, 2010)

Welcome to VI - glad you found us, enjoy the forum


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi JJ.

I worked and went to other colleges part time for four years before Berklee, so you're probably still a kid.


----------



## munician (Nov 14, 2010)

Hi Nick,

so did I, so we're both still kids. :D


----------

